
26 people who inspire me - feroz1
Over the past year I was lucky enough to interview a bunch of people who inspire me through a site I worked on called ZIDILIFE.<p>My friend and I decided to create a coffee table style book featuring the 25 people we&#x27;ve interviewed. We hope people find the stories contained in the book as inspiring as we did.<p>Here&#x27;s a free PDF of the book - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;wpdmt03hjtof83j&#x2F;Inspiration%20for%20a%20modern%20generation%20-%20ZIDILIFE%20Book.pdf?dl=0<p>And here&#x27;s a free eBook https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;lt&#x2F;book&#x2F;inspiration-for-modern-generation&#x2F;id996042032?mt=11<p>thanks!
======
feroz1
Clickable:

Free PDF of the book -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wpdmt03hjtof83j/Inspiration%20for%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wpdmt03hjtof83j/Inspiration%20for%20a%20modern%20generation%20-%20ZIDILIFE%20Book.pdf?dl=0)

and free eBook - [https://itunes.apple.com/lt/book/inspiration-for-modern-
gene...](https://itunes.apple.com/lt/book/inspiration-for-modern-
generation/id996042032?mt=11)

